# Multiple Bluetooth Audio Source To A Single Bluetooth Headphone At The Same Time. Is It Possible?



## Rei (Dec 3, 2020)

First of all, I dunno which category to put this thread in as it's more about Bluetooth headphones but also involves Bluetooth-capable smartphones & tablets as well which is why it's placed in the "Phones & Tablets" category. So if moderators feels the need to move this thread elsewhere to it's proper category, feel free to do so.

Now I'm looking for a Bluetooth headphone that is capable of syncing with multiple Bluetooth audio source at the same time such as Bluetooth-capable smartphones, tablets, stereo system, PC, etc. The reason for this is that I wanna listen to multiple audio at the same time, for example, listening to Eminem & Skrillex while also tuning to podcast & YouTube, all simultaneously. As it is now, I can't seem to get my current Bluetooth 4.0/4.2 headphones to sync to multiple Bluetooth devices at the same time. Another reason to get a Bluetooth headphone & not use the speaker is to listen during nighttime & work. I don't listen to audio at any level more quieter than max volume.
So I'll spit out my multiple questions into numbering points instead to make it easier to answer.

1) Is there such headphones out there?
2) Is my current Bluetooth 4.0/4.2 headphones capable of doing this? If yes, how do I get it to sync?
3) What was my third question again? I forgot! Ah, yes...
4) If this is all not possible, is it the Bluetooth limitation?
5) What else... I guess this is pretty much my questions for now?


----------



## milewski1015 (Dec 3, 2020)

I don't think I've ever owned or heard of a Bluetooth device capable of connecting to multiple devices at once


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 3, 2020)

Rei said:


> I don't listen to audio at any level more quieter than max volume.



Good lord, bless your ears 

I think I read somewhere that Bluetooth doesn't support *simultaneous* playback from multiple sources at once. You can have some headsets (not audio-focused, think more like handsfree calling, sadly) that connect to multiple sources and can toggle between them at will, but not play them at the same time. And obviously you can have sources that can connect to multiple BT devices at once. But for simultaneous playback, I don't think that'll work as of yet.

New BT standards can stream from a single source to multiple devices I think, but again, not what you're looking for.


----------



## milewski1015 (Dec 3, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> Good lord, bless your ears
> 
> I think I read somewhere that Bluetooth doesn't support *simultaneous* playback from multiple sources at once. You can have some headsets (not audio-focused, think more like handsfree calling, sadly) that connect to multiple sources and can toggle between them at will, but not play them at the same time. And obviously you can have sources that can connect to multiple BT devices at once. But for simultaneous playback, I don't think that'll work as of yet.


Thanks for elaborating - I was definitely thinking of simultaneous playback from multiple devices.


tabascosauz said:


> New BT standards can stream from a single source to multiple devices I think, but again, not what you're looking for.


First thing I thought of was the Apple Airpods ability to stream audio to two sets of AirPods simultaneously, but like you mention, that sounds like the opposit of what OP is looking for.


----------



## SenditMakine (Dec 3, 2020)

I already saw how to transmit audio from a phone through a hijack and a bluetooth headphone at the same time, but that's kinda the opposite of what you're looking for, I can search but I never saw something like this before


----------



## Vya Domus (Dec 3, 2020)

Can't be done, at most you can have multiple sources to switch between but even that is usually not properly supported.


----------



## SenditMakine (Dec 3, 2020)

Man, what about something on your phone to mix all these audio applications you're using?? (That's assuming you need the mobility, cuz it'd be way easier to do it on a computer)
I mean, the whole idea of multiple connections already seems like some get around, if you could manage to meet all your needs in a single device that's way better.


----------



## Rei (Dec 3, 2020)

SenditMakine said:


> Man, what about something on your phone to mix all these audio applications you're using?? (That's assuming you need the mobility, cuz it'd be way easier to do it on a computer)
> I mean, the whole idea of multiple connections already seems like some get around, if you could manage to meet all your needs in a single device that's way better.


In some cases, this is a brilliant idea. It would require some planning & potentially consumes a lot of time mixing audio together through audio editors but it's something I could get around to. It won't be possible though for those spur of the moment situation when I haven't planned ahead for. I'll see what I can do on my end. Thanks you for the idea.


----------



## SenditMakine (Dec 3, 2020)

I was thinking that the energy consumption would be the most problematic, I mean imagine a portable device with so much shit running (with bluetooth and data turned on), but if the problem is time I can help, I'm free after 6PM all days so we could plan it out


----------



## Rei (Dec 3, 2020)

SenditMakine said:


> I was thinking that the energy consumption would be the most problematic, I mean imagine a portable device with so much shit running (with bluetooth and data turned on), but if the problem is time I can help, I'm free after 6PM all days so we could plan it out


How would we work that out? It would require a lot of downloading & uploading and I only have 4 megabit/s on upload speed & 20 megabit/s on download.
Energy consumption isn't an issue for me as I usually leave my devices at home & charging while I'm at school. I also don't notice a massive or even a moderate decrease in energy usage while Bluetooth & WiFi is on. I never used data plan so I can't comment on it's energy consumption.


----------



## SenditMakine (Dec 3, 2020)

So, I wasn't thinking about actually downloading the files you need and then creating a mp3 file, that's an idea but as you said needs a lot of work (quite not worth it) I was actually thinking about making multiple applications run on your phone to do all your tasks simultaneously, and then using some equalizer like the windows mixer of volume to tune things up and down.(don't even know if that exists, just throwing some random shit that'd work on a computer and hoping that someone has already ported it to mobile)
A problem that we could have is youtube not running on background or spotify stopping when another audio application is running, but I'm sure that we can work around that


----------



## Rei (Dec 3, 2020)

SenditMakine said:


> A problem that we could have is youtube not running on background or spotify stopping when another audio application is running, but I'm sure that we can work around that


Well, using a screen/audio recorder might work. For YouTube it should not be illegal but might not be true for Spotify & I'm not inclined to break some legal bindings.


SenditMakine said:


> I was actually thinking about making multiple applications run on your phone to do all your tasks simultaneously, and then using some equalizer like the windows mixer of volume to tune things up and down.(don't even know if that exists, just throwing some random shit that'd work on a computer and hoping that someone has already ported it to mobile)


Maybe there is an app for that (did I just quote a meme?  ). I'll see what I can find on Google Play. It'll be a chore though to find, install, test & uninstall apps that can make this possible.


----------



## SenditMakine (Dec 3, 2020)

Let's do this with patience, no need to rush it.
Your phone has the two screen feature? With that we can already work with something


----------



## Rei (Dec 3, 2020)

SenditMakine said:


> Let's do this with patience, no need to rush it.
> Your phone has the two screen feature? With that we can already work with something


Don't worry, I'm in no rush.
What's the two screen feature? My android devices is an Asus ROG Phone II smartphone & a Google Nexus 9 tablet.


----------



## SenditMakine (Dec 3, 2020)

Only works on android 10+


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 3, 2020)

SenditMakine said:


> Only works on android 10+


Very handy feature but I found I couldn't run two instances of the one app, they had to be two different apps running.


----------



## SenditMakine (Dec 4, 2020)

Yeah, that's indeed a hard limitation, maybe there's an app for it??? Lol
But, can you run two sound playing apps? Like spotify with youtube?


----------



## Rei (Dec 5, 2020)

SenditMakine said:


> Yeah, that's indeed a hard limitation, maybe there's an app for it??? Lol
> But, can you run two sound playing apps? Like spotify with youtube?


So, after 2+ hours of total testing time, either I did it wrong or I couldn't get two Spotify app to run simultaneously on my Asus ROG Phone II which is Android 10. Also split screen multi-tasking doesn't seem to work on my Google Nexus 9 as Android tops out at version 7.1.1.


----------



## Frick (Dec 5, 2020)

Rei said:


> I don't listen to audio at any level more quieter than max volume.



Stop this immedietly. Seriously.

And why in the world do you want that level of background noise, especially if atmax level? Wouldn't pink noise be a simpler option?


----------



## Rei (Dec 5, 2020)

Frick said:


> Stop this immedietly. Seriously.
> 
> And why in the world do you want that level of background noise, especially if atmax level? Wouldn't pink noise be a simpler option?


That is the kinda crap you'd expect from kids my age. Heavy Metal, Rock, Dubstep & the likes are best enjoyed at their loudest volume possible. Call me kookoo    but it also gives me a sense of fulfillment & adrenaline rush after drinking tea, beer & Red Bull at the same time.

BTW, what's "pink noise"?


----------



## SenditMakine (Dec 5, 2020)

I can't judge you, I don't know in what age you're, but when I was at my 15's I used to do the exact same thing, nowadays I just listen to music in the 20-30% of the max volume, and amp it up a bit when cool parts come, but I really need to say that I was really poor and didn't have that much of a good headphone, so they being at maximum level doesn't say that much hahaha


----------



## Rei (Dec 5, 2020)

SenditMakine said:


> I can't judge you, I don't know in what age you're, but when I was at my 15's I used to do the exact same thing, nowadays I just listen to music in the 20-30% of the max volume, and amp it up a bit when cool parts come, but I really need to say that I was really poor and didn't have that much of a good headphone, so they being at maximum level doesn't say that much hahaha


I'm 16 years old (which you can see if you hover over an individual's profile at the side). While I would say that I am well off, I don't exactly even have many above average gears & hardware except maybe my ROG Phone II, surfing gears, coffee machine & dirt bike. I lived by used/second-hand hardware along with hand-me-downs & I'm cool with that.

I have two pair of Bluetooth headphone & a pair of wireless RF headset. They are all cheap build quality under $30 but they get the job done at loud volumes. But I am now willing to splurge some more on a Bluetooth headphone that can sync to multiple devices. It would make one more device that I can be proud of.


----------



## Frick (Dec 5, 2020)

Rei said:


> That is the kinda crap you'd expect from kids my age. Heavy Metal, Rock, Dubstep & the likes are best enjoyed at their loudest volume possible. Call me kookoo    but it also gives me a sense of fulfillment & adrenaline rush after drinking tea, beer & Red Bull at the same time.



You have probably already messed up your hearing (you have likely not noticed though, but it is likely measurable) and you will mess it up more and over time you may even develop tinnitus, which is something that makes people commit suicide. And once your hearing is down you cannot regain it. Any damage is permanent. Take care of your hearing, it has to last you a lifetime. I fully understand the rush of playing music maxed out, but it's not worth it in the long run. You will regret it later.

As for pink noise, this.










Why I brought it up is because you said you listen to 4 different things simultaneously, presumably at max level. Which makes no sense at all. If it's just background noise you're after, pink noise is a good choice, at moderete levels.


----------



## Rei (Dec 5, 2020)

Frick said:


> You have probably already messed up your hearing (you have likely not noticed though, but it is likely measurable) and you will mess it up more and over time you may even develop tinnitus, which is something that makes people commit suicide. And once your hearing is down you cannot regain it. Any damage is permanent. Take care of your hearing, it has to last you a lifetime. I fully understand the rush of playing music maxed out, but it's not worth it in the long run. You will regret it later.


This is possible but I am also currently under the believe that is merely an urban myth. Besides, considering the low(er) quality of my headphones, they aren't that loud to be blasting my eardrums.

So pink noise = static noise?



Frick said:


> Why I brought it up is because you said you listen to 4 different things simultaneously, presumably at max level. Which makes no sense at all.


What do you mean by "makes no sense at all"?


----------



## Frick (Dec 5, 2020)

Rei said:


> This is possible but I am also currently under the believe that is merely an urban myth.



This is extremely, dangerously wrong.








						Healthy headphone use: How loud and how long? - Harvard Health Blog
					

Headphones and earbuds are nearly ubiquitous, but how often do people think about whether or not they are using them safely? Knowing about safe listening levels and safe length of listening time will help people protect themselves while using their listening devices.




					www.health.harvard.edu
				





			https://apps.who.int/iris/bitstream/handle/10665/154589/9789241508513_eng.pdf;jsessionid=172681F5CFF3638A037D6ED9516363C1?sequence=1
		


At the last link, please note the over 200 references. It's a fact, just as it's a fact that running a chainsaw next to your ears is bad for your hearing. Or firing guns without protection. For how it works, here's Wikipedia:








						Noise-induced hearing loss - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				






> So pink noise = static noise?



A specific static noise that is warmer than white noise.



> What do you mean by "makes no sense at all"?



Why would you listen to two songs and a podcast at the same time, especially if they're at max volume? This is what you said:



> listening to Eminem & Skrillex while also tuning to podcast & YouTube, all simultaneously. ... I don't listen to audio at any level more quieter than max volume.


----------



## Rei (Dec 5, 2020)

Frick said:


> This is extremely, dangerously wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Regardless, I did try listening at near half-volume & I did not "feel" what I wanted to hear & the sound seems bland. Oh well, I stop listening at max volume once my hearing show signs of being affected.


Frick said:


> Why would you listen to two songs and a podcast at the same time, especially if they're at max volume? This is what you said:


Yeah, sorry, I still don't understand? What's wrong with listening to multiple different audio at the same time?


----------



## tripleclicker (Dec 5, 2020)

How about using two phones and two headphones (but only using one side, in each ear)? Although I don't know if you could press play simultaneously on both phones. If the source audio does not have to start at the same time then you're golden.


----------



## Frick (Dec 5, 2020)

Rei said:


> Regardless, I did try listening at near half-volume & I did not "feel" what I wanted to hear & the sound seems bland. Oh well, I stop listening at max volume once my hearing show signs of being affected.



The problem is you won't notice. Your hearing will degrade over time. If the sound is bland you want better cans, and feeling is a matter of habit.



> Yeah, sorry, I still don't understand? What's wrong with listening to multiple different audio at the same time?



Because it becomes just a noise. Let's try something. Play these things simultaneously:


































Two songs, one podcast and one video, as you said you did. How do you get out anything from it? How can you as you say feel the adrenaline of a song if there's a completely different song also playing at the same time? And how do you even hear the podcast?

Or am I completely misunderstanding you?


----------



## Rei (Dec 5, 2020)

tripleclicker said:


> How about using two phones and two headphones (but only using one side, in each ear)? Although I don't know if you could press play simultaneously on both phones. If the source audio does not have to start at the same time then you're golden.


They don't have to start at the same time but they do have to play together simultaneously & using one sound for each ear would just cause imbalanced  sound distribution. I would also have two idle "brain core" if I'm not watching anything (see my following comment for context).


Frick said:


> Because it becomes just a noise. Let's try something. Play these things simultaneously:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, I understand now what you are getting at.
Apparently, me & my new parents (at the time) was told by a psychologist during my adoption 9 years ago that I can process various different information simultaneously. To put it in CPU analogy, my brain as a processor has 4 cores each processing different unrelated task at the same time without disrupting the other process. So for me, watching all that YouTube video that you linked, filtering them each into different process in my mind without losing focus on one or more video is possible for me, like I am doing right now which is watching two different TV series & listening to a music all while typing this.

I suppose this is what you meant with your question?


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 5, 2020)

By the time you notice hearing loss, it's too late.


----------



## Frick (Dec 7, 2020)

Rei said:


> They don't have to start at the same time but they do have to play together simultaneously & using one sound for each ear would just cause imbalanced  sound distribution. I would also have two idle "brain core" if I'm not watching anything (see my following comment for context).
> 
> Ah, I understand now what you are getting at.
> Apparently, me & my new parents (at the time) was told by a psychologist during my adoption 9 years ago that I can process various different information simultaneously. To put it in CPU analogy, my brain as a processor has 4 cores each processing different unrelated task at the same time without disrupting the other process. So for me, watching all that YouTube video that you linked, filtering them each into different process in my mind without losing focus on one or more video is possible for me, like I am doing right now which is watching two different TV series & listening to a music all while typing this.
> ...



Yeah. And I don't believe you until I have proof (because that is a super rare thing) but that doesn't matter.

Anyway, the only way is wired I'm afraid. Or playing everything from the same source.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Dec 7, 2020)

Anyone who served the army has a permanent hearing loss at gunshot spike frequencies, especially to the closest ear depending what hand you use. Same applies to anyone liking guns without using earplugs. Factory workers and racing drivers are next ones that comes into mind.

It seems you haven't been to a doctor, these days they print out a precise resonance plot about your eardrum sensitivity range, drops ie achievements have done to yourself.

Damaging it is fairly easy... I would also refrain from using earbuds for longer periods. Same applies with eyesight, screwing hearing is as easy.

Many artists have became deaf because their youth mistakes and living style. Ozzy, Eric Clapton, Brian Johnson...(prolly younger ones are scratching their head on those names)


----------



## Rei (Dec 8, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> By the time you notice hearing loss, it's too late.





Ferrum Master said:


> Anyone who served the army has a permanent hearing loss at gunshot spike frequencies, especially to the closest ear depending what hand you use. Same applies to anyone liking guns without using earplugs. Factory workers and racing drivers are next ones that comes into mind.
> 
> It seems you haven't been to a doctor, these days they print out a precise resonance plot about your eardrum sensitivity range, drops ie achievements have done to yourself.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the advice. I will take it into consideration.


Frick said:


> Yeah. And I don't believe you until I have proof (because that is a super rare thing) but that doesn't matter.


While it's not proof, the intention of this thread should be pretty telling.
I guess I have that "super rare thing". In fact, a while back, I was under the impression that this is a pretty common thing, that just about everyone is also capable of. Apparently not...


Frick said:


> Anyway, the only way is wired I'm afraid. Or playing everything from the same source.


How do I wire multiple source to a single headphone? And playing everything from the same source only works on supported apps which apparently is not a.whole lot.


----------



## Frick (Dec 11, 2020)

Rei said:


> How do I wire multiple source to a single headphone? And playing everything from the same source only works on supported apps which apparently is not a.whole lot.



A small mixer table. And I realized you can get an adapter for bluetooth.


----------



## Rei (Dec 11, 2020)

Frick said:


> A small mixer table. And I realized you can get an adapter for bluetooth.


Yeah, I just found out Bluetooth 5.2 can do simultaneous multi-streaming of audio in a way that I asked for.
The two issues is that the spec just came out earlier this year so there is too few devices that are Bluetooth 5.2 capable.
The other potential issue is which side requires Bluetooth 5.2? The Bluetooth audio source(s), the Bluetooth receiver or both? It'll be financially problematic if it's the former as I would have to replace my smartphone, tablet, & Bluetooth stereo system.


----------



## SenditMakine (Dec 11, 2020)

I guess probably the receiver since bluetooth has its own kind of "retro compatibility"


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 11, 2020)

Rei said:


> BTW, what's "pink noise"?


 its white noise played so loud your ears bleed


----------



## Rei (Dec 11, 2020)

dorsetknob said:


> its white noise played so loud your ears bleed


Indeed... It was more like a screech than a loud static. Makes you wonder why it's called "pink".


SenditMakine said:


> I guess probably the receiver since bluetooth has its own kind of "retro compatibility"


I guess that would be the better option(?) for me since I don't really wanna replace my smartphone, tablet & stereo system.
Nonetheless, I would be hard-pressed on looking for a Bluetooth 5.2 headphone since 5.2 is a newer tech & likely be applied first on more expensive $100+ Bluetooth headphones. I'm not willing to spend more than $50 on a headphone.

Oh, well... I'm fine with waiting for a while. This isn't something I'm in a rush to get anyway.


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 11, 2020)

Rei said:


> 1) Is there such headphones out there?
> 2) Is my current Bluetooth 4.0/4.2 headphones capable of doing this? If yes, how do I get it to sync?
> 3) What was my third question again? I forgot! Ah, yes...
> 4) If this is all not possible, is it the Bluetooth limitation?
> 5) What else... I guess this is pretty much my questions for now?


1. No. Bluetooth is point-to-point, so it's technically impossible. And if it was - you'll definitely get a really bad desync between sources.
2. No
3. also no
4. Yes. Any BT or RF is incapable of this.
5. Get a cheap audio mixer, hook up a bunch of wires to its inputs and a BT audio transmitter to the output. 
Alternatively - just be a normal person and play everything on the same device. BT may not support multi-sourcing, but modern PCs/phones/tablets do support multitasking, if you weren't aware


----------



## bug (Dec 11, 2020)

Rei said:


> This is possible but I am also currently under the believe that is merely an urban myth.


Unfortunately, it's no myth. This is off-topic, I won't try to convince you here. But when you have some time, try to read up on it (use reliable sources, not facebook posts). A lot of health issues are like that: you slowly kill cells that don't grow back (right), but it can be years or decades before the effects are felt. If you enjoy loud music (hell, why wouldn't you?), try not to put it straight in your ear.

As for Bluetooth, it just doesn't work like that: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bluetooth#Communication_and_connection
A headset (slave) will connect to one source (master) and that's it.
What you need (mixing sources) is easily done in software on a laptop for example and then you can connect your headsets to the laptop doing the mixing. Unfortunately I'm pretty out of the loop, I don't know which software would be best for grabbing sound from multiple devices before mixing. I'm sure you can google that, tho.

Also, if you're really into music, do invest in a pair of good headsets. You'll be amazed. It's not hard to score a good pair for $200. You can also walk into audio stores and listen to various models before purchasing. In fact, I strongly recommend you do, sound quality is highly subjective, nobody and no amount of tech specs can tell you what sounds good to you.


----------



## Rei (Dec 11, 2020)

bug said:


> Also, if you're really into music, do invest in a pair of good headsets. You'll be amazed. It's not hard to score a good pair for $200. You can also walk into audio stores and listen to various models before purchasing. In fact, I strongly recommend you do, sound quality is highly subjective, nobody and no amount of tech specs can tell you what sounds good to you.


As I mentioned in my previous post, I wouldn't spend more than $50 for a pair of headphones. This is the kinda mindset you'd expect from a working high school student. Sure, I can afford those, but with three shops to manage on these trying times, I gotta spend much less on personal items/needs & make sure that my employees are getting paid & happy. Plus, I also thrive on cheaper budget hardware.


silentbogo said:


> Alternatively - just be a normal person and play everything on the same device. BT may not support multi-sourcing, but modern PCs/phones/tablets do support multitasking, if you weren't aware


While I have done it on my PC & laptops but unfortunately, it is would be limited to my bedroom & workroom respectively (can't really move my bulky & cable-infested laptop around). Also not possible on my Google Nexus 9 tablet since Android 7.1.1 is the latest supported version & Android Nougat doesn't support this sort of multitasking. On my Asus ROG Phone II with Android 10, it is possible but only on supported apps as well as limited to two simultaneous apps at the same time. That would leave one or two cores of my brain free.


silentbogo said:


> Get a cheap audio mixer, hook up a bunch of wires to its inputs and a BT audio transmitter to the output.


Yes, I suppose this would be the best solution as it is right now. Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## bug (Dec 11, 2020)

Rei said:


> As I mentioned in my previous post, I wouldn't spend more than $50 for a pair of headphones. This is the kinda mindset you'd expect from a working high school student. Sure, I can afford those, but with three shops to manage on these trying times, I gotta spend much less on personal items/needs & make sure that my employees are getting paid & happy. Plus, I also thrive on cheaper budget hardware.



I didn't say you should spend that much (much less spend it right away). Just be on the lookout and try to listen to such cans when you can. I know I was blown away. I discovered much more detail in tunes I was routinely listening. As a consequence, I learned why turning the volume all the way up isn't the way to go (details tend to get lost). I still listen to loud music (some tracks just beg for that), only less often. And only on my floorstand speakers.

TL;DR Don't spend money on other people's advice, but try as much equipment as you can.


----------



## mahirzukic2 (Dec 11, 2020)

SenditMakine said:


> _*Yeah, that's indeed a hard limitation, maybe there's an app for it??? Lol*_
> But, can you run two sound playing apps? Like spotify with youtube?


Yeah, it's called VirtualApp, ParallelSpace or DualSpace.
It allows you to install a second instance of your application (e.g. PowerAmp) inside of protected environment, and when running this application, the system behaves as if these 2 were different applications (as they differ in name) even though they have absolutely the same functionality, i.e. are the same.


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 11, 2020)

Rei said:


> Also not possible on my Google Nexus 9 tablet since Android 7.1.1 is the latest supported version


Regardless of the purpose - you should update this dinosaur to Lineage OS 17(or at least 15).
Did that on my Nexus7 2012 awhile ago, as well as my "temporary" Tegra K1-based Mipad (with Shield tablet drivers). You are missing out on lots of features for this still quite capable tablet.


----------



## SenditMakine (Dec 13, 2020)

mahirzukic2 said:


> Yeah, it's called VirtualApp, ParallelSpace or DualSpace.
> It allows you to install a second instance of your application (e.g. PowerAmp) inside of protected environment, and when running this application, the system behaves as if these 2 were different applications (as they differ in name) even though they have absolutely the same functionality, i.e. are the same.


thank you my good sir


----------



## Rei (Dec 13, 2020)

mahirzukic2 said:


> Yeah, it's called VirtualApp, ParallelSpace or DualSpace.
> It allows you to install a second instance of your application (e.g. PowerAmp) inside of protected environment, and when running this application, the system behaves as if these 2 were different applications (as they differ in name) even though they have absolutely the same functionality, i.e. are the same.





SenditMakine said:


> thank you my good sir


+1 It works!!!   Now parts of my brain won't be sitting on idle anymore. Thank you from me too! 


silentbogo said:


> Regardless of the purpose - you should update this dinosaur to Lineage OS 17(or at least 15).
> Did that on my Nexus7 2012 awhile ago, as well as my "temporary" Tegra K1-based Mipad (with Shield tablet drivers). You are missing out on lots of features for this still quite capable tablet.


Do I need to root my tablet for that? I dunno how to root. I would also love for my Tegra-based Nexus 9 to last at least another decade.


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 13, 2020)

Rei said:


> Do I need to root my tablet for that? I dunno how to root. I would also love for my Tegra-based Nexus 9 to last at least another decade.


For Nexus devices there's a tool that does it automatically in 1-2 clicks. Plus many useful features.








						Nexus Root Toolkit v2.1.6 | WugFresh
					





					www.wugfresh.com
				




K1 is still quite snappy, considering how old it is. Heck, even Tegra 3 is more than capable to run 99% of the modern stuff, though with abysmal battery life and lots of heat.
I really want something based on X1 or X2, but can't find one for cheap. Pixel C is getting near the "comfortable" price point on a used market, but still a bit too much for a 5y.o. device (almost as much as a brand-new SD662 tablet, or a used iPad from the same year)


----------



## Rei (Dec 13, 2020)

silentbogo said:


> For Nexus devices there's a tool that does it automatically in 1-2 clicks. Plus many useful features.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'll give it a try & see how it goes & report tomorrow.


silentbogo said:


> K1 is still quite snappy, considering how old it is. Heck, even Tegra 3 is more than capable to run 99% of the modern stuff, though with abysmal battery life and lots of heat.


I know. That is why I picked Nexus 9 as it is Tegra-based. I just somehow prefer it over Snapdragon. Originally I also wanted to find Tegra Note 7 (which uses Tegra 4) but couldn't find one used/second-hand. I do recognize that Tegra is a high draining SoC that outputs lotsa heat which is likely why it no longer is the SoC of choice for smartphones.


silentbogo said:


> I really want something based on X1 or X2, but can't find one for cheap. Pixel C is getting near the "comfortable" price point on a used market, but still a bit too much for a 5y.o. device (almost as much as a brand-new SD662 tablet, or a used iPad from the same year)


I don't think there is any mobile device that uses Tegra X2 which makes Pixel C the latest mobile device based on Tegra X1.


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 13, 2020)

Rei said:


> I don't think there is any mobile device that uses Tegra X2 which makes Pixel C the latest mobile device based on Tegra X1.


Technically Nintendo Switch, and there are ubuntu ports for it as well. Not 100% sure, but probably based off L4T, so 3D acceleration, NVenc and CUDA theoretically should work.


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 19, 2020)

Rei said:


> While it's not proof, the intention of this thread should be pretty telling.
> I guess I have that "super rare thing". In fact, a while back, I was under the impression that this is a pretty common thing, that just about everyone is also capable of. Apparently not...


I'm similar in that my mind seems to be constantly working and needs the stimulation or I get bored.
I'm often reading the forums, chatting on Skype, playing on an iPad and on the PC, and watching TV all at once.
And that's only when I'm sitting at my desk, otherwise I'm busy doing something when I'm up and about.


----------



## gfmucci (Feb 8, 2021)

Rei said:


> First of all, I dunno which category to put this thread in as it's more about Bluetooth headphones but also involves Bluetooth-capable smartphones & tablets as well which is why it's placed in the "Phones & Tablets" category. So if moderators feels the need to move this thread elsewhere to it's proper category, feel free to do so.
> 
> Now I'm looking for a Bluetooth headphone that is capable of syncing with multiple Bluetooth audio source at the same time such as Bluetooth-capable smartphones, tablets, stereo system, PC, etc. The reason for this is that I wanna listen to multiple audio at the same time, for example, listening to Eminem & Skrillex while also tuning to podcast & YouTube, all simultaneously. As it is now, I can't seem to get my current Bluetooth 4.0/4.2 headphones to sync to multiple Bluetooth devices at the same time. Another reason to get a Bluetooth headphone & not use the speaker is to listen during nighttime & work. I don't listen to audio at any level more quieter than max volume.
> So I'll spit out my multiple questions into numbering points instead to make it easier to answer.
> ...


Given that current tech does not facilitate this, I would do Plan B as follows:

Research which make/model BT buds allow a left or right to play individually in one ear.

Acquire two sets of these after confirmung that two different sets can work concurrently via 2 different BT frequencies.

Put the left bud from one set into your left ear and the right bud from the other set into your right ear.

Connect bud set one to one source and bud set two to your second source. 

 It won't be stereo, but you will get your two sources concurrently via BT.

I would do this if I wanted to hear background music at a low level while listening to voice audio.


----------

